# Warriors In The Park Documentary!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 25, 2008)

[yt]IphCA6q4kTQ[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 25, 2008)

Very interesting insight into what can lie behind the physical aspects of learning to tie someone in knots .

That aspect of confidence in your self that the interviewees brought up cannot be overestimated.  It means that you do not have to react belligerently to threats (verbal or physical) because you are afraid.  

That in turn means that you are more often than not able to turn potential trouble aside or avoid it before it gets going (tho' that more properly comes from the awareness that martial training inculcates in you).

It also means that you do not have the body language of a victim when you are out and about.  That is so important I feel.

Indeed, I've often wondered just how much trouble I have never encountered just because of the way I move?  I've been told on a couple of occaisons that I have a distinctive walk, almost, but not quite a swagger, (which is a bit embarassing ).  

One person actually said that I walked like a martial artist and another, who knows what art I do these days, says I walk like I'm wearing my sword and it makes me look confident and unafraid.

I'm not so sure that having a 'swagger' is exactly ideal, as that could attract rather than deflect some troublesome people but as long as it's not a cocky one then I suppose it's alright .


----------



## Jenna (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting these few Aikido vids Brian.  It's an aspect that I think is often overlooked - folk come into the arts wanting to fight rather than wanting to develop the skills to give them the confidence that will mean they can avoid confrontation altogether.  Though I know that kind of comment generally gets slagged for not being "tough enough".  But thank you again 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------

